# My Gizmo



## jsmahoney (Dec 9, 2006)

Seems I see a lot of gadgets and gizmos to buy, and thought you would like to see my Gizmo!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 9, 2006)

What a sweet looking dog. Is he all St Bernard ormixed. His face looks mixed unless he's young yet. Nice dog, I like big dogs.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 9, 2006)

Gizmo is five years old. His father was a Great Pyrenees and his mother was a St. Bernard. He was the runt of the litter and he now weighs 145 pounds. He is very loving and lazy! He loves vegetables. When the tomatoes would ripen in the garden, and if you didn't get to them right away,they'd be gone the next day. Gizmo loves tomatoes, and cooked Brussels sprouts. 


We usually shave all his hair off in the summer leaving the hair around his neck. He looks like a white lion when we get done.



*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2006)

Big dogs are fun until you have to pick up what they leave behind. Its amazing what comes out of them!


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, this boy heads for the cattle lot, he's been trained well!


----------



## geocorn (Dec 9, 2006)

Excellent job of training. His business will never be noticed in the cattle lot!




BTW, beautifull dog. I, too, love big dogs. I used to raise German Shepherds, but now we have 2 minature Schnauzers (they don't shed!) Great dogs, but I always win when we wrestle. My last shepherd was 120 pounds and he ALWAYS won!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2006)

Gizmo..... better make sure you don't feed him after midnight. And make sure you don't let him get wet. I'd hate to think of being overrun by 100 dogs his size......(talking about Gremlins).


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 10, 2006)

That's exactly whom we named him from. The face reminded us of the Gremlins appleman.


----------



## kutya (Dec 11, 2006)

JS what a beautiful dog!! We currently have two very large Sib Huskys. Both would love to run in a sled dog race until it snows, then they whine at the door to come in...lol


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 12, 2006)

Would love to see their picture kutya! I never would have thought of having a St. Bernard. He was a gift to my daughter in high school from her boyfriend. Of course he became family, and now is my baby since she is in the military. And, baby is right, but such a sweet one at that.


----------



## kutya (Dec 12, 2006)

Here they are.. Niko &amp; Alice... Alice all grown up...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2006)

Pretty dogs....Couch Potatoes???


----------



## Waldo (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats whatthe father of my Rott looked like. Thats where he got the
Blue eyes, the tail, the thick fur thats always shedding, and the
roaming instinct. Those dogs are gorgeous. My parents used to have one.
She lived to be 14.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 13, 2006)

Beatiful dogs!! Thanks!


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought he was a full blooded Rott! But now that you said that, he didn't have the brown eyes!


----------



## kutya (Dec 13, 2006)

The older dog is 11, and he's still pretty active. Although he looks like a couch potato, he really does love to run. The best part about Siberians is they do not bark......


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 13, 2006)

Our neighbor brought a dog back from Alaska for his Dad...it is a HyBred...Husky X Wolf...he is all black with piercing blue eyes...He howls if you sing to him, then all the dogs in the neighborhood howl and that gets the adjoining dogs howling.....So we have much barking and dog yodeling around here...... Do your dogs howl like that????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 13, 2006)

Now you've done it!! This is Dink at his first AKC win:






He's Mr. Tough Guy - all five pounds of him.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 13, 2006)

What a sweetie...bet he's a little terror....Terrier.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh yes, he's a howler!


----------



## masta (Dec 13, 2006)

Jackson...protector of the Valley Brew Fortune!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2006)

Hay Masta, He looks young. I figure 3.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 14, 2006)

Thor has some really cool eyes! I think that tree is shaking!






Jackson, we had one like him and lost him several years ago, does that picture bring back memories.


----------



## kutya (Dec 14, 2006)

good looking bunch of dogs. They truely are mans /Women's best friend.....


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 14, 2006)

Man, this forum is going to the dogs! 


Alright, someone had to say it.



What a bunch of nice looking dogs, though - I bet one or two of them get spoiled at home as well.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, we're going to the dogs. But mine's the best looking.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, maybe masta's blonde lab. Has your dog ever competed in AKC. That's one fine looking lab.


----------



## lednugenna (Dec 15, 2006)

THis is my service dog Ralph. Doing what he does best. All I have to do is call and he is up like a shot. I hope this pic isnt too big. I have never tried to post one before.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks more like an out of service dog at the minute!


----------



## lednugenna (Dec 15, 2006)

He is !!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## masta (Jun 28, 2008)

masta said:


> Jackson...protector of the Valley Brew Fortune!




Hi everyone.....just took a picture of the newest member of the family and thought I would share. 








His name isCody (he doesn't for at Taco Bell either) and is 11 weeks old and a whole 3 lbs! Deb has been working on me to get a small lap dog ever since Oliver the cat disappeared last year and I finally gave in. How can you not love a face like that?








Jackson and Cody were laying together but of course Jackson got up when I got out the camera.


I hope everyone is well and things are going smooth with wine making. The wine making videos are awesome George and a hands on demonstration is the best way to teach folks the FVW way to make wine to reduce errors and issues.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Joanie (Jun 28, 2008)

Cody and Jackson must go to the same tailor! They have the same coat!





Cody's a keeper!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2008)

Drop the Chalupa! He's cute Masta. How are things going over there? New job yet or are you milking that 1?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nancy........Chaser of birds and squirrels, catcher of snakes and loves to stare at the ceiling!! She is pretty brave for not having any front claws(we got her that way). I guess she can slap them to death.*

*You all have beautiful animals !!!!*

*She is a great kitty!!! Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## joeswine (Jun 29, 2008)

WELL GUYS AND DOLLS I HAVE A ALL WHITE MANCOON ,(CAT) NAMED DASEY WITH THE BRIGHTESS BLUE EYES AND USUALLY ON DOWNERS THAT KEEPS HER IN TOW,A HORSE NAMED NAPEOLEAN,NAPPY FOR SHORT,QUARTER HORSE &lt;LOOKS LIKE TRIGER AND JUST AS SMART,NOT ON DRUGS HAPPY AS A CLAM IN THE MUD &lt;AT HIS PLACE&gt; HORSE FARM ONE OF THESE DAYS SOON I'LL LEARN HOW TO POST PICTURES,WELL THATS MY FAMILY,,,OH YES AND THEN THERES MY WIFE LUCILLE&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;IMAGIN HOW I FOR GOT HER,,







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=12


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 29, 2008)

Joe!!! YOU ARE BAAAAAAD!!


----------

